# What Exercise?



## Mark T (Dec 15, 2017)

About a 21 months ago I got diagnosed with rotator cuff syndrome.  Before that I manage to pick up costochondritis too! (I’m obviously getting old)

Right now my diabetes is playing up a little. One of the way’s to hold it a bit more in check is to do a bit more exercise.  Not so easy when you have lots of time pressures.

I do lots of walking (a mile to and from work, as long as it’s not torrential rain).  Walking at lunchtime (again, if I’m not going to get soaked).  I regularly take the little one swimming – which has been really useful for getting movement back in my arm after the rotator cuff issue.

However, I wouldn’t mind finding something more useful for helping as a preventative measure for the costochondritis.  I did look at the local Tai Chi school – but they haven’t replied to my email yet .

I jokingly mentioned to one of my practise GP’s that I could do BJJ with my son – but she was against the idea.  I’m sure my little one would like to do a Uki Goshi on me .

Does anyone have any experience of exercising with costochondritis?


----------



## Caroline (Dec 30, 2017)

Tai chi is brilliant. The ideal is to go to a class but if you can't get to a class there are loads of DVDs about. I use a seated Tai Chi DVD as I can't stand for long these days and there is a Tai Chi for Diabetes DVD available. Look on Amzon or google Tai Chi for Arthritis, it is an Australian web site but has a number of good DVDs on it and a forum you need to subscribe to if you want advice. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm a little disappointed that I still haven't heard back from the local Tai Chi school that I contacted.

Thanks Caroline, I'll Google that.  Possibly that group can advise if there are any parts of Tai Chi that I should avoid.


----------

